# Buying my first sailboat



## Sailor4life23 (Dec 2, 2014)

Hey sailnet. I have a budget of about $2000 for my first sailboat and it has to be trailerable. I was wondering if there were any options that can go out on the Chesapeake bay on a calm day. I know I can get a sunfish with that budget, but do you guys know of a better boat within the budget. Thx for your help!


----------



## billsull (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Sailor,

You would need to provide a little more information for folks to be able to make useful recommendations, but I'll toss out a couple of suggestions anyway. A Sunfish is an awesome boat (I love mine), but I assume you want a similar size boat that you can sit in rather than on. Use a craigslist search tool and search on keywords sailboat and trailer and you will find many options in your price range. Here's a couple that caught my eye:

Sumner Boat Co. Islands 15 with electric motor and trailer - looks like it was well cared for:
15' sailboat with trailor

Tanzer 14 sailboat and load-rite trailer:
Tanzer 14 Sailboat

I came across this video of a kid sailing his Tanzer 14 on a lake and the smile on his face says it all. I can't wait for winter to be over!






Of course, you want boat / trailer that is in good shape and comes with all of the pieces, but make sure you can get clear title to the boat and trailer also.

To really hone in on some good boats for you, you may want to provide info about your sailing experience, car's towing capacity, whether you will be singlehanding or, if not, how many folks will be sailing with you. If you're trailer-sailing alone, you will be constrained by the size mast that you can step by yourself. The Sunfish might look a lot more appealing when you're struggling to get a 20'+ mast upright and rigged!

Good luck with the search!


----------



## __floater__ (Nov 14, 2014)

Check eBay too. Here's what's up this morning...

$1300.00 OBO with trailer
1959 Marscott Oday Daysailer | eBay

3-day auction current bid $135.00 with trailer
Oday Sailboat 17 Foot with Trailer 3 Day Auction Hurry Hurry | eBay

Boat motor and trailer current bid $300.00
Red Sailboat 18 ft Edel 540 New Main Sail Water Ready No Reserve | eBay

$1200 with no trailer
1977 27 5 Irwin Sailboat | eBay

$1000 with trailer
1968 Columbia 22 Sailboat Reasonable offers Considered Only Draws 3 Feet | eBay


----------

